# Vet think she is 1 yr-not older New Havana White photo's



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got back from the vet- Vana is 9.3 and the vet said she is not older than 1. She had all the same guesses as to breed, theyhave the dna test there but it is $200, she suggested buying online. Does anyone have a maltipoo or know of their temperment and charactiristics? Or Havamalt or shipoo or any other combo lol? We did see a giant goldendoddle- looked like a big Vana, 1st thing anyone asks is what is her breed? Wish I knew


I need to get a 2nd person to help, Vana moves to much to get a good one but I have added some cute ones too,  So what do you think her breed is now? Vet tomorrow- maybe there will be some answers there? She looks (to me) like the costa rican havanese from the Havana Silk Dogs site?

have 2 add more photos on 2nd post, maybe 3rd also~ love it that I can post away and you can look if you want


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I feel as if I see some sort of mix in Vana. I'm not sure what. It would be interesting to find out, though it makes absolutely no difference in the end. She is the perfect little being she is.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

*ok none of those were when she was wet*

you didn't post those did you Mom? I look naked! again I think her legs are strait but it is had to try to have her stay while cold and get a good angle-


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

She still looks identical to the Malitpoo that lives two doors down from us-
She is adorable anyway!!!:whoo:


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

MopTop Havanese said:


> She still looks identical to the Malitpoo that lives two doors down from us-
> She is adorable anyway!!!:whoo:


do you have photos? silly I don't have photos of my neighbors dogs haha
does she walk on her hinds and a springy gait and have separation anxiety? All Vana traits


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry I'm no expert, to me she looks 'havanisisch' lol. Just wanted to say that i LUUUUV their springy gait :bounce:.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Every time I see her side view I see Maddie only all white. I think she looks Havanese those eyes her nose is a bit longer than Maddies but like we read the noses can be different. Maltese face looks like some Havanese. But she seems to big for that kind of mix. Their are people breeding Coton De Tuhear with Havanese . I think she is so cute. I soaped up Maddie and had folkes look at her on this forum. It is hard isn't it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of a Coton de tuhear


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I soaped up Maddie and had folkes look at her on this forum.


Maddie: "Mom, you did what? :jaw: LOL.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Btw Suzi, if you ever want to get rid of Maddie you know you can find me here :biggrin1:. 
Sorry, :focus:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MOM NOT AGIAN


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

*one more post should do it..for Oliver*

I told you Vana doesn't like the camera-she probably knows it is a cheap one haha, As her hair is growing she is getting more coloring it is so pretty, I hope her ears grow out.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Suzi It was hard to do-The 4 yr old "helped" but I think that just made it worse lol


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

holt24 said:


> I hope her ears grow out.


Don't you worry, they will soon be long enough to fall into her food/water bowl .


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

And then you'll have an excuse to buy one of these handy nice colored bowls lol.
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-accessor...ster-incredibowl-dog-food-bowl-2-litre-p-4703


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> And then you'll have an excuse to buy one of these handy nice colored bowls lol.
> http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-accessor...ster-incredibowl-dog-food-bowl-2-litre-p-4703


haha that is funny, the schnauzers get their beards wet but we never worried about the ears hanging down


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Suzi said:


> MOM NOT AGIAN


I know who's idea was it for us to do this? lol
Vana seems to have longer legs than Maddie and her chest isn't as broad? I think it is the hair, when we found Vana her ears were cut short


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Havana looks so sweet. Jenny, how are your daughter and her white dog getting on?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I still vote malti-poo!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the legs seem pretty long for a Hav...? but maybe Tillie is just short! ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think she has a body-type a lot like a poodle. They are more slender and of course have longer legs. Her feet are much bigger than a poodle's but it is hard to say what else is in the mix since poodles are popular to mix with so many different breeds! She could be a Havapoo or a Maltipoo - those are the most likely in my non-expert opinion!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It is so very hard to tell from just a photo.If you had just introduced Vana on here as a Hav, no one would have been any the wiser.No one would have questioned her being a full Hav,as they all look so different.Apparently there are four types of Hav, and then all the different hair styles and cuts.Un yet there is something that connects them all together.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

clare said:


> It is so very hard to tell from just a photo.If you had just introduced Vana on here as a Hav, no one would have been any the wiser.No one would have questioned her being a full Hav,as they all look so different.Apparently there are four types of Hav, and then all the different hair styles and cuts.Un yet there is something that connects them all together.


so so true..I have looked at a TON of photos and even sent info to about 100 different breeders Havs, cotons, maltese and got different answers from them. I am trying to find out more on the Maltipoo I have seen photos that look similar to Vana- but to a lot of other dogs on here too?! I would just like to answer truthfully when someone asks what her breed is- and that is the 1st ? anyone asks!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

She's cute. I saw a DNA test kit at Petco the other day, but did not look at the price. I am so glad she has found a GREAT home with you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

holt24 said:


> so so true..I have looked at a TON of photos and even sent info to about 100 different breeders Havs, cotons, maltese and got different answers from them. I am trying to find out more on the Maltipoo I have seen photos that look similar to Vana- but to a lot of other dogs on here too?! I would just like to answer truthfully when someone asks what her breed is- and that is the 1st ? anyone asks!


We have an absolutely gorgeous long haired white cat. People are always asking us what breed she is. We just tell them she's a shelter kitty, and we love her and think she's beautiful, no matter what her breeding is! I think the same is true of Havana... even if you never find out exactly what her heritage is, she's adorable, you love her, and she's a rescue doggy. The story doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

IF I WERE KING OF THE FOREST I WOULD CROWN SWEET JENNIE A HAVANESE.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

krandall said:


> We have an absolutely gorgeous long haired white cat. People are always asking us what breed she is. We just tell them she's a shelter kitty, and we love her and think she's beautiful, no matter what her breeding is! I think the same is true of Havana... even if you never find out exactly what her heritage is, she's adorable, you love her, and she's a rescue doggy. The story doesn't get much better than that!


I'm with Karen.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think Vana is perfect no matter what she is. I see a lot of Malti poos and they all look a bit different and remind me of the Havanese. My neighbor has two one looks like a poodle and the other looks more maltese. There is another neighbor who has a very tiny one 6pds the smallest I've seen.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Jenny, It is so hard to say what breed some of the small dogs are esp with the mixed breeding going on, so I am putting up three different examples of Multi mixes that were owner turn ins (first one was a police seizure the little dog had untreated burns where owners husband threw boiling water at it because it potted on the floor) so the breed was stated and known. First is Multi poo, second is a multi tzu, and last is a multi poo. All these dogs were very sweet and got adopted quickly. You may never know what Vana is, and in the end it does not matter she is a beautiful sweet dog and we love seeing pictures of her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry Muti Tzu did not upload.


----------

